# Không biết nhuộm màu gì thì đây là gam màu giúp các cô nàng "lột xác" diện mạo đẹp nhất



## vietmom (8/5/18)

Tóc tone màu khói dường như chưa bao giờ có dấu hiệu hạ nhiệt. Màu tóc này vừa nổi loạn vừa cá tính thu hút rất nhiều bạn gái và dù bạn là người "ngoan hiền" hay có màu da như thế nào thì cũng nên thử nhuộm một trong những màu tóc này một lần.

*Tóc ghi khói*
Màu tóc ghi khói cực kỳ cá tính và đang là tiêu điểm thời trang tóc trong thời gian gần đây. Màu tóc bàng bạc này khiến bạn dễ dàng liên tưởng tới mái tóc của người già. Tuy nhiên với sự phối màu tài tình, giờ đây nó không hề già mà trái lại còn giúp chủ nhân tăng thêm độ sành điệu, “chất chơi” và trẻ trung. Để tăng thêm độ ấn tượng cho mái tóc nhuộm này, bạn có thể xen kẽ những lọn tóc màu sáng hoặc trầm hơn cùng màu hoặc nhuộm màu loang ombre.





_Mái tóc màu ghi khói mang đến cho bạn sự khác biệt._





_Diện mạo hoàn toàn khác lạ nhưng rất trẻ trung._















_Mái tóc thay đổi hình ảnh cá tính, năng động hơn._​
*Tóc tím khói*
Sắc tím luôn là sắc màu tô điểm thêm nét quyến rũ và nổi bật của người phụ nữ, và đây cũng luôn là màu sắc lựa chọn đầu bảng của những cô nàng cá tính. Tuy nhiên nếu vẫn còn e ngại bởi vẻ nổi loạn của màu sắc này, thì bạn hãy thử với tông màu tím khói nhé. Điều cần lưu ý là khi bạn nhuộm màu tóc này thì nên chọn loại dầu gội phù hợp, vì gam màu tím này rất dễ bị phai màu nếu không biết cách chăm sóc.





_Nếu muốn mình trông lạ lẫm hơn thì nên thử ngay với màu tóc tím khói._










_Sắc tím ombre cũng là một trong những bảng màu bạn nên thử._










_Màu tím khói làm bật tone da trắng sáng nổi bật._​
*Tóc hồng khói*
Màu hồng không chỉ dành riêng cho những cô nàng "bánh bèo", mà giờ đây các cô nàng cá tính vẫn có thể thử tone màu này. Tóc hồng khói mang đến cho bạn sự nữ tính ngọt ngào, nhưng không kém phần cá tính. Là một trong những xu hướng tóc nổi bật được nhiều chị em ưa chuộng, chắc chắn nó sẽ giúp bạn tự tin hơn để chinh phục ánh nhìn của những người xung quanh.





_Tóc hồng khói là một trong những tone màu tóc rất được các nàng ưa chuộng trong thời gian gần đây._





_Một chút cá tính nổi loạn nhưng đâu đó vẫn giữ được nét dịu dàng nữ tính._















_Nếu không muốn quá nổi thì bạn nên thử với tone hồng pastel này xem sao._​
*Tóc vàng khói*
Tuy quen mà lạ, tóc nhuộm vàng khói luôn là ưu tiên của những cô nàng muốn thay đổi vẻ ngoài của mình. Là một trong những màu tóc khác biệt với những tone màu thường thấy, đây là sự kết hợp tuyệt vời giữa gam khói xám với màu vàng, với cách phối màu đều tay tạo nên mẫu tóc nhuộm đúng chất và đầy cá tính. Hơn thế, màu tóc này không hề kén da mà ngược lại nó còn làm bật tone, giúp da trắng sáng hơn.





_Màu vàng khói có nhiều sắc độ khác nhau, bạn có thể chọn vàng sáng hoặc vàng thiên khói. _










_Màu tóc này cực kỳ nổi bật trong những ngày hè, giúp bạn tự tin hơn với hình ảnh mới mẻ của mình._





_Hoa hậu *Hương Giang* trở nên quyến rũ và nữ tính hơn khi thay đổi màu tóc._​
*Tóc nâu khói*
Lên ngôi từ hè 2017 nhưng đến nay màu tóc nâu khói này luôn là một trong những xu hướng mà bạn nên thử. Tóc nâu khói càng trở lại mạnh mẽ hơn khi ngày càng được nhiều người nổi tiếng lăng xê. Còn bạn thì sao? Nếu bạn ái ngại việc phá cách màu tóc sáng với làn da ngăm đen thì màu nâu khói sẽ giúp bạn gạt bỏ hoàn toàn suy nghĩ này vì màu nhuộm không hề tương phản mà ngược lại còn giúp tông da ngâm sáng lên đáng kể. Nâu khói chính là màu tóc đẹp tôn da giúp bạn dễ dàng thu hút ánh nhìn bởi sự rạng rỡ và tươi trẻ. 





_Màu tóc nâu khói sẽ làm bật tone, giúp da trắng sáng hơn._





_Hiện nay kiểu nhuộm này đang được các bạn trẻ ưa chuộng._





_Suối tóc bồng bềnh cộng với màu tóc nâu khói tạo cho bạn gái vẻ đẹp rạng rỡ._





_Một chút cá tính "nổi loạn" với tóc nâu nghiêng về màu khói nhiều hơn._










_Tóc ngắn khi nhuộm với nâu khói sẽ giúp bạn thâm trẻ trung._​
_"Hiền ngoan" đôi khi cũng khiến hình ảnh mình nhàm chán, vậy tại sao bạn không thử thay đổi một chút xem sao? Chỉ cần thay đổi nhỏ với màu tóc thôi thì bạn đã trông thật khác biệt rồi. Hãy mạnh dạn thử một lần để trải nghiệm sự mới lạ của bản thân, và chắc chắn bạn sẽ rất hài lòng với sự thay đổi hình ảnh lần này cho mà xem._

_Nguồn: Guu_


----------



## MoonLight (9/5/18)




----------



## minhchau (18/1/22)

Màu tóc ghi khói cực kỳ cá tính và đang là tiêu điểm thời trang tóc trong thời gian gần đây. Màu tóc bàng bạc này khiến bạn dễ dàng liên tưởng tới mái tóc của người già.


----------

